# Tipps für den Amerikanischen Bunnyhop



## eumle (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

habt ihr Tipps für mich, wie ich den Amerikanischen Bhop hinbekommen kann?
Den Englischen kann ich perfekt aber der Amerikanische ist irgendwie eine andere Nummer.

eumle


----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Juli 2016)

Ja ist sicher ganz schön schwierig einen Bunnyhop mit 50kg Übergewicht der auf dich schießt wenn du unerlaubt seinen Grund betrittst zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (18. Juli 2016)

eumle schrieb:


> habt ihr Tipps für mich, wie ich den Amerikanischen Bhop hinbekommen kann?


Nein.


----------



## xyzHero (19. Juli 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ja ist sicher ganz schön schwierig einen Bunnyhop mit 50kg Übergewicht der auf dich schießt wenn du unerlaubt seinen Grund betrittst zu machen...



Kommt ganz auf das Rad an. Mit schwarzen Rädern ist es eindeutig schwieriger.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Zask06 (19. Juli 2016)

Mir stellt sich die Frage, was ein englischer und was ein amerikanischer Bunnyhop ist.


----------



## Reen272 (19. Juli 2016)

Vll meint er den schweinshop


----------



## Deleted 331894 (19. Juli 2016)

ihr seid`s scho so Pros... amerikanisch is Frontrad erst in die Luft dann Hinterrad. Englisch is mit beiden Reifen gleichzeitig abheben. Den amerikanischen krieg ich irgendwie auch nur mit Gewalt hin. Vorne voll in die Kompression und dann Hinterrad nachlupfen. Ich hab im Wald mit verschieden dicken Baumstaemmen geuebt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juli 2016)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> ihr seid`s scho so Pros... amerikanisch is Frontrad erst in die Luft dann Hinterrad. Englisch is mit beiden Reifen gleichzeitig abheben. Den amerikanischen krieg ich irgendwie auch nur mit Gewalt hin. Vorne voll in die Kompression und dann Hinterrad nachlupfen. Ich hab im Wald mit verschieden dicken Baumstaemmen geuebt.


Namen sind schall und rauch. Zieh dir dieses video ein. Ist sehr verständlich mit und ohne englisch kenntnisse.


----------



## Reen272 (19. Juli 2016)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> ihr seid`s scho so Pros... amerikanisch is Frontrad erst in die Luft dann Hinterrad. Englisch is mit beiden Reifen gleichzeitig abheben. Den amerikanischen krieg ich irgendwie auch nur mit Gewalt hin. Vorne voll in die Kompression und dann Hinterrad nachlupfen. Ich hab im Wald mit verschieden dicken Baumstaemmen geuebt.



Ah ok wieder was gelernt, dachte der bunnyhop ist immer mit Vorderrad zuerst, und den hier englisch genannten war für mich der Schweinshop ^^


----------



## Zask06 (19. Juli 2016)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Ah ok wieder was gelernt, dachte der bunnyhop ist immer mit Vorderrad zuerst, und den hier englisch genannten war für mich der Schweinshop ^^



Hehe so gings mir auch. Die Bezeichnungen amerikanisch oder englisch hab ich hier zum ersten mal gehört


----------



## Deleted 331894 (19. Juli 2016)

Hab ich mal so gelesen. Bei mir sinds immer Schweinehop wegen der Geraeusche und der anmutigen Art mit der ich mich durchs Unterholz wuehle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasQuarkbrot (19. Juli 2016)

Wenn du mit deiner Nase auf Trüffel stößt, hast du warscheinlich die Landung vergeigt.


----------



## Nickmann (19. Juli 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ja ist sicher ganz schön schwierig einen Bunnyhop mit 50kg Übergewicht der auf dich schießt wenn du unerlaubt seinen Grund betrittst zu machen...


Ohne Kommasetzung muss man wohl vom anderen Stern sein, um das zu kapieren.... 

Die Bezeichnung englischer und amerikanischer Bunnyhop habe ich auch schon mehrfach gehört und gelesen. Der amerikanische ist halt der mit dem Vorderrad zuerst in der Luft und dafür sollte man einen Manual können. Aber wie man den am besten hinbekommt - ebenfalls keine Ahnung!


----------



## DrMo (20. Juli 2016)

Alt aber der Begriff "american bunny hop" kommt vor.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Juli 2016)

Ferien? 
Suchfunktion defekt?
Glaskugel defekt?


----------



## Zask06 (20. Juli 2016)

Nickmann schrieb:


> dafür sollte man einen Manual können


Also das stimmt so nicht


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juli 2016)

Geht's hier um Sachen wie "Centre" und "Center" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carlown (20. Juli 2016)

Bin ja schon länger ein echter Fan vom Phil Kmetz, einfach gut erklärt und schön aufbereitet:




 
Soviel zum Thema American Bunny Hop!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. Juli 2016)

Nickmann schrieb:


> Ohne Kommasetzung muss man wohl vom anderen Stern sein, um das zu kapieren....



Ich glaube, du täuscht dich in der Zahl der Menschen, die intelligenter sind als du... 

(Damit es keine Verständnisprobleme gibt: Möglichweise musst du die Zahl, von der du ausgegangen bist, sehr deutlich nach oben korrigieren).


----------



## Nickmann (20. Juli 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du täuscht dich in der Zahl der Menschen, die intelligenter sind als du...
> 
> (Damit es keine Verständnisprobleme gibt: Möglichweise musst du die Zahl, von der du ausgegangen bist, sehr deutlich nach oben korrigieren).


Naja, es wird offensichtlich immernoch mindestens einen Menschen unter mir geben...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. Juli 2016)

Na wenn dich das tröstet...


----------



## Nickmann (20. Juli 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Na wenn dich das tröstet...


Tut es, danke!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. Juli 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Geht's hier um Sachen wie "Centre" und "Center" ?



Hä??? Bisschen neben der Spur? Hast du den letzten Joint vielleicht ein kleines bisschen zu stark dosiert?


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Hä??? Bisschen neben der Spur? Hast du den letzten Joint vielleicht ein kleines bisschen zu stark dosiert?


Isser zu stark, bist du zu schwach 

Englisch? Amerikanisch?
Centre? Center?
klingelts?


----------



## Zask06 (21. Juli 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Isser zu stark, bist du zu schwach




Der war gut


----------



## JoeArschtreter (21. Juli 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Isser zu stark, bist du zu schwach
> 
> Englisch? Amerikanisch?
> Centre? Center?
> klingelts?



Jo das ist mir ein bisschen zu spät geschossen da war der Post schon raus 

Pass trotzdem auf. Sogar Drogen können ungesund sein wenn man zuviel davon nimmt!


----------



## eumle (21. Juli 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (21. Juli 2016)

Also die Hinterläufe (=Kettenstrebe) möglichst in die Vertikale,
dann springt der Hase aus dieser hohen Position mit Gerät ab (die Füße führen die Pedale hauptsächlich und machen den Weg frei damit die Vorderpfoten das Gerät nach oben mitnehmen können)
dann die Vorderpfoten nach vorne, dies hebt den Hinterbau des Geräts

Das alles erfolgt sehr dynamisch schnell in weniger als einer Sekunde.

Hilfreich:





Aber das ist alles viel zu technisch für diesen Thread, deswegen kann man in diesem Bike-Video nach Bunnys suchen:


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juli 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Sogar Drogen können ungesund sein wenn man zuviel davon nimmt!


Pah, so ne Überdosis Heroin hat noch keinem geschadet


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. Juli 2016)

Bist wohl einer von den ganz harten...


----------



## carlown (22. Juli 2016)

gehts hier auch noch um was, oder seits mit eurem megaLustigen Wortgefecht noch nicht fertig?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (22. Juli 2016)

*popcorn* * Leberkas* <---  


ne, den amerikanischen gestern nochmal versucht... 
Es is irgendwie ungeschmeidig und bei groesseren Geschwindigkeiten krieg ich den nich hin. So im verblockten Trails kann der schon helfen.... Oder vor der Eisdiele . Njaaa wieder wat zum ueben. Dabei klappt nochnichmal das Hinterradversetzen...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. Juli 2016)

carlown schrieb:


> gehts hier auch noch um was, oder seits mit eurem megaLustigen Wortgefecht noch nicht fertig?



sis oida?


----------



## trautsichnix (22. Juli 2016)

carlown schrieb:


> gehts hier auch noch um was, oder seits mit eurem megaLustigen Wortgefecht noch nicht fertig?





 haben wir schon über den grünen Libanese gesprochen ?


----------



## Lenilein (23. Juli 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> haben wir schon über den grünen Libanese gesprochen ?



Hab gestern grüne Libanesen im Wald bei moldawischen bunnyhop - üben beobachtet. Abgefahren !


----------



## Raizzz (25. Juli 2016)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Ah ok wieder was gelernt, dachte der bunnyhop ist immer mit Vorderrad zuerst, und den hier englisch genannten war für mich der Schweinshop ^^


.... ist auch so ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2016)

Raizzz schrieb:


> .... ist auch so ....



Es sei denn, man faehrt rueckwaerts, dann wird beim Bunnyhop das hintere Rad zuerst angehoben.


----------



## freebob (25. Juli 2016)

Wichtig beim Vorderrad hochziehen: Nicht mit Kraft, sondern vor allem mit Gewichtsverlagerung! (Stichwort Manual  ) Wenn man keinen richtigen Manual kann ist das nicht so schlimm, vielleicht einfach mal (auf einer Wiese, falls was schiefgeht) mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit rollen, und versuchen das Rad hochzuziehen und unter sich nach vorn "rauszuschießen". Also praktisch in dem Moment, wo man merkt dass das Rad nach hinten überkippen will, ein bisschen Druck auf die Pedale dass das Rad nach vorne weggeht, man hält dann nur noch den Lenker damit es nicht abhaut. Ansonsten würde man halt mit dem Rad zusammen nach hinten kippen. So lernt man den Punkt kennen, an dem das Rad beginnt nach hinten überkippen zu wollen (Sweet Spot). Wenn man das erstmal kann, ist der Rest nicht mehr schwer.

EDIT
Hier gehts zwar um den Manual, aber ab ca 00:40 min wird das mit dem Sweet Spot und der Gewichtsverlagerung gut erklärt


----------



## Lenilein (25. Juli 2016)

freebob schrieb:


> Wenn man das erstmal kann, ist der Rest nicht mehr schwer.


Genau, und wenn ich`s nicht endlich mal kann, kann der Rest so leicht sein wie er will, dann dreh` ich nämlich vorher durch


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2016)

Okay, dann reiche ich die deutschsprachige Anleitung nach


----------



## Lenilein (29. Juli 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Okay, dann reiche ich die deutschsprachige Anleitung nach



Danke danke,
schon mehrmals betrachtet. Ich komme der Sache manchmal schon recht nahe ( > 10-15m ), oft bleibt`s aber bei eher lächerlichen Versuchen. Ist `ne harte Nuß für mich, braucht viel training und scheint mir auch eine Kopfsache zu sein.
Hab sonst alles durch, einiges auch im Fahrtechnik - Kurs ( Oko, Stufe 4 ) bereits vor Jahren, dann halt durch immer wieder üben verfestigt. Hab auch schon mal denn Vorschlag gemacht, die sollen einen manual - Kurs anzubieten ( zumindest einer der guides kann`s perfekt ), wird aber wohl nix. Schade


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2016)

Kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen, Manual ist einer Spezial-Themen  Bleib dran auf jeden Fall, ich z.B. bin weniger Talent- sondern mehr Fleiss-Typ und bekomme Manuals ganz gut hin. Habe auch gut geübt dafür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickmann (1. August 2016)

Ok, das unterstreicht ja meine bereits geäußerte (und von irgend einem anderen User wieder verworfene) Theorie, dass man zum Bunnyhop lernen den Manual können sollte.

Mal an die erfahrenen Bunnyhopper und Manual-Spezialisten: Wenn man mit dem Manual große Schwierigkeiten hat, hilft es einem, sich mehr auf einen perfektionierten Wheelie zu konzentrieren? Oder sind das zwei paar Stiefel?
Beim einem "sitzt" man halt hinter dem Sattel, beim anderen auf dem Sattel. Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob es sinnvoller wäre, sich voll und ganz auf den Wheelie zu konzentrieren, um den Manual zu vereinfachen oder beides unabhängig voneinander parallel zu üben.


----------



## Zask06 (1. August 2016)

hm..ich glaub da gibt's kein Pauschalrezept. Ich kann so gut wie keinen Manual aber mit meinen knapp 17kg, 180mm Freerider bekomm ich mit Bunnyhop ca 50cm hoch. evtl. sogar höher wenn ich mir richtig Mühe gebe . Daher kann ich von meiner Warte aus sagen, man bzw. ich muss nicht zwingend nen Manual können für nen Bunnyhop.


----------



## Lenilein (1. August 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen, Manual ist einer Spezial-Themen  Bleib dran auf jeden Fall, ich z.B. bin weniger Talent- sondern mehr Fleiss-Typ und bekomme Manuals ganz gut hin. Habe auch gut geübt dafür...


Hi Marc, danke für den support und die Einladung. Sollte ich mal Gelegenheit haben, komme ich liebend gerne darauf zurück. Wie ich Euch erreichen kann, weiß ich ja.
@Nickmann : Wheelie geht u.U. paar hundert Meter, insofern sind`s eher 2 Paar Stiefel ( bis auf`s gleichmäßige Anreisen mit dem ganzen Oberkörper und den dauerhaft durchgestreckten Armen ).
@Zask06 : Respekt für `nen halben Meter mit dem bike.
Ich "tu" mir mit meiner langen Doppelbrücken - Schüssel zumindest auch leichter wenn`s um manual geht. Zwar nicht so spielerisch rauf zu bringen, wenn erst mal oben, geht`s dann aber irgendwie " straighter "


----------



## Zask06 (1. August 2016)

Ok, mit ner DB-Gabel fällts mir auch etwas schwerer. Das Tues vom Kollegen bekomm ich nicht ganz so hoch. Bzw. muss ich mich einiges länger dran gewöhnen, wegen dem viel weicheren Setup was der fährt. Übe das aber auch schon seit dem so 12-13 bin (also gude 20 Jahr).

Aber mitm Hardtail is bei mir auch Katastrophe


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2016)

Nickmann schrieb:


> (...)
> Mal an die erfahrenen Bunnyhopper und Manual-Spezialisten: Wenn man mit dem Manual große Schwierigkeiten hat, hilft es einem, sich mehr auf einen perfektionierten Wheelie zu konzentrieren? Oder sind das zwei paar Stiefel?
> Beim einem "sitzt" man halt hinter dem Sattel, beim anderen auf dem Sattel. Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob es sinnvoller wäre, sich voll und ganz auf den Wheelie zu konzentrieren, um den Manual zu vereinfachen oder beides unabhängig voneinander parallel zu üben.



Ich empfehle deutlich sich auf den Manual zu konzentrieren und den langen Wheelie davon klar zu trennen. Mir und vielen Anderen erging es so, dass erst lange am Wheelie gefeilt wurde damals und dann erst der Manual auf dem Programm stand - Ergebnis: Im Wheelie gewöhnt man sich das Dosieren mit der HR-Bremse an und überträgt dies dann ins Manual-Training... Ganz doofes Ding, dadurch werden die Manuals unruhig und das Umlernen zum "aus den Beinen den Sweetspot austarieren ohne dosierten HR-Bremseinsatz" dauert länger.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. August 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich empfehle deutlich sich auf den Manual zu konzentrieren ...


Eigentlich dürfte ich hier nicht mitreden, aber ...
Der manual impuls, also das aufrichten des vorderrades ist der erste teil des bunny hop. Aber ...
es geht danach nicht in die gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten unten über, sondern um die gewichtsverlagerung möglichst zentral hoch, um durch die beinstreckung noch weitere höhe zu erziehlen. Gemeinsam ist beiden übungen nur der anfangsimpuls. Mehr manual muss man dann auch nicht können, um einen guten bunny hop hin zu bekommen.


----------



## Marc B (2. August 2016)

@Oldie-Paul Er hatte ja gefragt, ob er Wheelie oder Manual zuerst viel üben soll - darauf bezog sich meine Antwort  Das Bunny Hop Thema hatte ich dabei außen vor gelassen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Shaddix (3. August 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Okay, dann reiche ich die deutschsprachige Anleitung nach


Hi, danke für die Videos (nicht nur das gepostete).

In deinen bunnyhop Videos gehst du immer möglichst weit hinter und runter für den Manuel Impuls. Mein Problem ist nun vielleicht etwas komisch, aber ich bleib immer beim zweiten Teil des hops (beim aufstehen und Hüfte zum Lenker bewegen) leicht am seitlichen Teil vom Sattel hängen. Hatte jemand in deinen Übungen vor Ort auch so ein Problem und konntet ihr eine Lösung finden? 

Mein MTB ist das: cube stereo hpa 140 pro 27,5, Sattel unten bis leicht höher eingestellt

Durch die Videos und eigenem probieren kann ich schon mal die wippe ganz gut und selten einen kleinen bunnyhop. Muss da noch Timing und Ausführung etwas optimieren.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## mcmattb (3. August 2016)

Shaddix schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist nun vielleicht etwas komisch, aber ich bleib immer beim zweiten Teil des hops (beim aufstehen und Hüfte zum Lenker bewegen) leicht am seitlichen Teil vom Sattel hängen. Hatte jemand in deinen Übungen vor Ort auch so ein Problem und konntet ihr eine Lösung finden?



Der Sattel muss soweit wie möglich runter.
Hast du einen extra ('zu') breiten Sattel?
Bleibst du immer mit einer Seite hängen? Vielleicht ist dein Manual-Impuls nicht gerade und das Bike geht zu einer Seite geneigt hoch während du senkrecht aufstehst und die Hüfte nach vorne bringst...???

Lass das doch mal von einem Kumpel beobachten oder nimms mit der Kamera auf.


----------



## Zask06 (3. August 2016)

mcmattb schrieb:


> Lass das doch mal von einem Kumpel beobachten oder nimms mit der Kamera auf.


So sieht es. Hier kann es noch so gut erklärt stehen. Wenn du es nicht draußen versuchen kannst, und einer der es kann, dabei steht und dir das in der Praxis erklärt anhand deiner Bewegung oder sich dann sogar selber auf den Esel schwingt und es "vor macht", nützt auch die beste Erklärung nicht wirklich viel. Ist zumindest mein Empfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaddix (3. August 2016)

mcmattb schrieb:


> Der Sattel muss soweit wie möglich runter.
> Hast du einen extra ('zu') breiten Sattel?
> Bleibst du immer mit einer Seite hängen? Vielleicht ist dein Manual-Impuls nicht gerade und das Bike geht zu einer Seite geneigt hoch während du senkrecht aufstehst und die Hüfte nach vorne bringst...???
> 
> Lass das doch mal von einem Kumpel beobachten oder nimms mit der Kamera auf.



der Sattel ist der Standardsattel, also nicht extra breit und dieser rote Arschschutz ist auch ab  :







das mit der zur Seite hängen kann vielleicht das Problem sein oder ich halte unbewusst meine Beine zu sehr beeinander. Am WE kann ich mit einem Freund zusammen üben, dann frage ich ihn mal, ob er das beobachten kann. Video könnte ich vielleicht auch aufnehmen lassen.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Zask06 (4. August 2016)

mach auf jeden Fall den Sattel noch weiter runter wenn das geht.
Wenigstens zum üben


----------



## Marc B (4. August 2016)

Shaddix schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die Videos (nicht nur das gepostete).
> 
> In deinen bunnyhop Videos gehst du immer möglichst weit hinter und runter für den Manuel Impuls. Mein Problem ist nun vielleicht etwas komisch, aber ich bleib immer beim zweiten Teil des hops (beim aufstehen und Hüfte zum Lenker bewegen) leicht am seitlichen Teil vom Sattel hängen. Hatte jemand in deinen Übungen vor Ort auch so ein Problem und konntet ihr eine Lösung finden?



Puh, das ist ein recht seltenes Problem. Wie gesagt wurde, Sattel ganz runter und schauen, dass Du die Oberschenkel nicht zu eng aneinander hältst. Ich denke das läuft dann nach dem Schema "try and error" ab, also Du wirst es automatisch korrigieren und dem Sattel seinen Platz lassen


----------



## Shaddix (7. August 2016)

Hallo,

also Fotos und Videos sind nix geworden, aber wir konnten heute paar Sachen ändern/mein Freund konnte mir Hinweise geben. Einerseits war der Sattel etwas zu weit zurück noch eingestellt, nun etwas gerader und paar mm weiter vorne hilft schon mal leicht. Während der Bewegung nach oben ziehe ich meine beine wirklich zusammen, beim runtergehen komme ich nun auch gut vorbei. Trotzdessen sind meine Oberschenkelmuskeln wohl etwas zu breit (92kg müssen beim Handball auch entsprechend bewegt werden^^). Na ich übe dann die Tage weiter und müsste dann den Bunnyhop langsam schaffen, wenn ich auch in Zukunft etwas abnehme


----------

